# Kaguya Digital colored by Shueisha



## Seelentau (Jul 27, 2015)

Where's this from? Is there more?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2015)

Are those pages from the digital penultimate volume? Like the others that are in canon colors?

Not bad. Her skin is grey and some parts of her clothes aren't like the one from Storm 4 but its good still.

Nice contrast on her giant chakra fist as they collide with Naruto's.


----------



## Rai (Jul 27, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Where's this from? Is there more?



Shueisha will release Naruto vol. 62-72 Colored Edition on August 1





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Are those pages from the digital penultimate volume? Like the others that are in canon colors?



It's from Naruto Vol. 71 Colored Edition.

I don't think they're canon


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 27, 2015)

Aye, okay. Are there more examples? :3


----------



## Rai (Jul 27, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Aye, okay. Are there more examples? :3



Yes.

I got the samples from Ibook


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jul 27, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Aye, okay. Are there more examples? :3



I have access to them already~

Kakashi's susano'o is blue according to Shueisha! :3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2015)

I see.

Well I've considered to be canon since, well, since you posted a couple of them last year. Everything in there almost fits and if it differentiates from the anime is because Kishi had some things in mind differently. 

They are pretty great themselves.


----------



## Rai (Jul 27, 2015)

There is way to get them early but it's illegal...


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I have access to them already~
> 
> Kakashi's susano'o is blue according to Shueisha! :3



Do I really need to ask you to post them? 

For teh wiki! :>

Or just send me a link where I can find them.


----------



## Rai (Jul 27, 2015)

BSM Naruto and CS2 Susano'o

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jul 27, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Do I really need to ask you to post them?
> 
> For teh wiki! :>
> 
> Or just send me a link where I can find them.



Early access is a raw provider secret..... :3

But I'll post them for you~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 27, 2015)

Don't tease me! :<

And I'm a translator, I should have early access to everything as well


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 27, 2015)

I need all pictures that weren't colorised by the anime yet. 
Techniques, characters and so on. 

Or! Just send me the fckng source. Would be much faster that way.


----------



## YonkouProductions (Jul 27, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> I need all pictures that weren't colorised by the anime yet.
> Techniques, characters and so on.
> 
> Or! Just send me the fckng source. Would be much faster that way.



Or wait until August 1. Not long now...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jul 27, 2015)

おいろけ逆ハーレムの術

[sp]



[/sp]


----------



## Rai (Jul 27, 2015)

Juubi, Obito and Madara vs Shinobi Alliance

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jul 27, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> I need all pictures that weren't colorised by the anime yet.
> Techniques, characters and so on.
> 
> Or! Just send me the fckng source. Would be much faster that way.



I'm not going to post two whole volumes a week before real release.

Thurs/Fri I can post whatever panels from the chapters that you want.

You can PM me a list of things that you want and I'll send them over, kk?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice. I must get them all. 

So Kakashi's Susano'o is colored almost like Madara's and Sasuke's, hm.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jul 27, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Nice. I must get them all.
> 
> So Kakashi's Susano'o is colored almost like Madara's and Sasuke's, hm.



@Seelentau Are there any other major things that are new that the wikia needs?

Kaguya's ice dimension, Obito and Sakura chakra transfer, her bone jutsu...

I can start collecting them to post.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2015)

Well that is very nice of you OD. Thank you, but I think I can get them by myself. 

We'll be in touched though


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> @Seelentau Are there any other major things that are new that the wikia needs?
> 
> Kaguya's ice dimension, Obito and Sakura chakra transfer, her bone jutsu...
> 
> I can start collecting them to post.



Shot u a pn :3


----------



## YonkouProductions (Jul 27, 2015)

Eh ℜai just posting old stuff now...Up to vol. 62 is already out...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jul 27, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Shot u a pn :3



Of course <3


----------



## Rai (Jul 27, 2015)

YonkouProductions said:


> Eh ℜai just posting old stuff now...Up to vol. 62 is already out...



I'm posting samples from Naruto Vol. 62-72 Colored Edition.

Lastest released is Vol. 61

I'm not posting old stuff.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2015)

Ah so they are just samples, teases then. Yeah I get what you're saying, I've seen those when I viewed some of the pages on the WSJ webpage.

Still great pages.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks badass.


----------



## Uzzui (Jul 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Early access is a raw provider secret..... :3
> 
> But I'll post them for you~



That blue


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2015)

Tenpenchii looks amazing.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow these are awesome! I really like how tenpenchi looks, quite dramatic.

What's up with everyone's Susanoo being blue? They are different shades of blue/purpleish blue but still...


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 27, 2015)

That's a putrid color for Kakashi's susanoo. 

Rai and OD, do you guys possibly have these pages?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 27, 2015)

Kaguya looks way better in the storm 4 color, and that Tenpenchii looks wicked good.

Expected a different color for Kakashi's Susano'o.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 27, 2015)

Can I request pictures? I need these in color, and yes, I know it's much. Alternatively, a dl for the color chapters would  be fine, too. I'd crop out the pictures myself then.

Chapter 41


Chapter 42


Chapter 43


Chapter 90


Chapter 140


Chapter 174


Chapter 210


Chapter 244


Chapter 247


Chapter 266


Chapter 314


Chapter 320





Chapter 330


Chapter 347


Chapter 421


Chapter 428


Chapter 441


Chapter 451


Chapter 490


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 28, 2015)

Chapter 494


Chapter 503


Chapter 513


Chapter 516


Chapter 520


Chapter 521






Chapter 532


Chapter 533


Chapter 537


Chapter 564 (The whole page please)


Chapter 612


Chapter 656


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 28, 2015)

Please, may you post the following scans:

- Kakashi's Mangekyo Sharingan activation vs Obito's Mangekyo Sharingan activation in chapter 598
- Obito holding on Rin's dead body in chapter 606
- Guy's Hiru Tora vs Madara and Kakashi's Raikiri vs Obito in chapter 608
- "Shinobi Alliance no Jutsu" in chapter 611
- Neji's death big panel at the end of chapter 614
- Madara vs Hashirama from whatever chapter in the flashback (your choice)
- Kakashi defeating Obito in chapter 636
- Guy opening the 8th Gate panel in chapter 668
- Madara's Mugen Tsukuyomi at the end of chapter 676
- Guy's Night Guy against Madara in chapter 672
- Obito's dying wish for Naruto in chapter 687
- Kakashi double Mangekyo Sharingan in chapter 688
- Kakashi's Kamui Raikiri against Kaguya in chapter 689
- The final panel of chapter 689


----------



## The Undying (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a small request: Madara's death scene from when he's conversing with Hashirama after Kaguya's defeat.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 28, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Please, may you post the following scans:
> 
> - Kakashi's Mangekyo Sharingan activation vs Obito's Mangekyo Sharingan activation in chapter 598
> - Obito holding on Rin's dead body in chapter 606
> ...



This right here.....


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 28, 2015)

The red makes no sense, though.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 28, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> The red makes no sense, though.



His aura is red in Eight Gates (blood), why can't his attacks be?


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 28, 2015)

Because they're not the aura, but simply air. Air isn't red, is it?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 28, 2015)

What if the air's filled with his blood?


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 28, 2015)

That would be... creepy


----------



## RBL (Jul 28, 2015)

that would be cool :MGNT


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 28, 2015)

By the way, most of the pictures Raikiri19 requested will be released on 1st August on the wiki, so just wait a few days. :3

And I'd still appreciate a dl for all color volumes. Would be nice to have them for the wiki.


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 28, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> By the way, most of the pictures Raikiri19 requested will be released on 1st August on the wiki, so just wait a few days. :3
> 
> And I'd still appreciate a dl for all color volumes. Would be nice to have them for the wiki.



What wiki are you talking about? You mean on Naruto.wikia.com?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 28, 2015)

Holy shit. These pages look cool 

Why can't the anime ever look this good?


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 28, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> What wiki are you talking about? You mean on Naruto.wikia.com?



Are there other wikis?


----------



## Iruel (Jul 28, 2015)

can i request:

*Spoiler*: __ 




















Seelentau said:


> By the way, most of the pictures Raikiri19 requested will be released on 1st August on the wiki, so just wait a few days. :3
> 
> *And I'd still appreciate a dl for all color volumes.* Would be nice to have them for the wiki.



same


----------



## Savage (Jul 30, 2015)

Pretty nice colorings.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 30, 2015)

Her skin looks ugly. Also she'd look better with Red hair and paler skin.


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 31, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Please, may you post the following scans:
> 
> - Kakashi's Mangekyo Sharingan activation vs Obito's Mangekyo Sharingan activation in chapter 598
> - Obito holding on Rin's dead body in chapter 606
> ...



Please


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 31, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> By the way, most of the pictures Raikiri19 requested will be released on 1st August on the wiki, so just wait a few days. :3
> 
> And I'd still appreciate a dl for all color volumes. Would be nice to have them for the wiki.



Just wait until tonight-ish.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 31, 2015)

Any chance I could get these Rai? 



Altair21 said:


> That's a putrid color for Kakashi's susanoo.
> 
> Rai and OD, do you guys possibly have these pages?
> 
> ...



Plus possibly this one?


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 31, 2015)

rai use imgfit instead of img


----------



## CDiFails (Jul 31, 2015)

Could you please post the following colored versions of these scenes:

When Madara first transforms into his jinchuuriki form (the big panel) - Ch. 663 Pg. 13

When Madara meets up with Black Zetsu - Ch. 664 Pg. 16

Madara transforming into Kaguya (another big panel) - Ch. 679 Pgs. 1-9


----------



## Iruel (Jul 31, 2015)

Iruel said:


> can i request:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



por favor mi amigo :3


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 31, 2015)

But I don't get it, are these totally official, right? I mean, like 100% Kishimoto approved or something like that... we're talking about volume releases, after all.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 31, 2015)

They're official, but not official official.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 31, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> But I don't get it, are these totally official, right? I mean, like 100% Kishimoto approved or something like that... we're talking about volume releases, after all.



They're not. They're basically filler-colors^^
In the wiki, we use them until Kishi or the anime comes around with real colors.


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 31, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> They're not. They're basically filler-colors^^
> In the wiki, we use them until Kishi or the anime comes around with real colors.



Well then. But isn't Shueisha in contact with Kishimoto sensei since they own Naruto on their magazine? I mean, why do all this effort if the colors are wrong in Kishimoto's vision of things. They could just ask him, doesn't it? The anime on the other part is certainly wrong on most things, for example the color of basic chakra, the color of Itachi's Susanoo and so on.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 31, 2015)

^
^ But Shueisha's colors have been proven wrong too.
Sasuke's Rinnegan for example.


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 31, 2015)

True, but that was with the colored chapters. This time with the volumes they seem going on with Kishimoto's canon, for example Sasuke's Rinnegan is like in the manga.


----------



## CDiFails (Jul 31, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Will there be a download? I'd appreciate it a lot.


----------



## CDiFails (Jul 31, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sorry, but no.



Oh well, maybe someone else can provide a download later on. I'm really interested in seeing these colorings.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 2, 2015)

Can someone post a picture of Indra's Perfect Susanoo and Asura's Bijuu mode?


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Can someone post a picture of Indra's Perfect Susanoo and Asura's Bijuu mode?




[sp][/sp]


----------



## Altair21 (Aug 2, 2015)

Anybody got these?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 3, 2015)

Rai said he was not gonna post any more pages or samples anymore. 

Only way to get them is to buy them yourselves which is what I'm gonna do or you ask OrganicDinosaur or ASYM638. 

With that said the Indra vs Ashura panel looks so. What I'd give to see some of it just like with the flahsback of Hashirama vs Madara and the making of the VotE.


----------



## CDiFails (Aug 5, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Rai said he was not gonna post any more pages or samples anymore.
> 
> Only way to get them is to buy them yourselves which is what I'm gonna do or you ask OrganicDinosaur or ASYM638.
> 
> With that said the Indra vs Ashura panel looks so. What I'd give to see some of it just like with the flahsback of Hashirama vs Madara and the making of the VotE.



It'd be hard to buy it from a Japanese site without speaking Japanese and not mess up your order. The people that have bought it probably won't want to dig in their collection, screencap the page, and then post it online either. Yet, I'm still hoping for some sort of download. Then again, Seelentau sure seems to have a lot of colored images added to the wiki recently.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 14, 2015)

Kaguya's first appearance after absorbing Madara and/or Kaguya looking scary?


----------



## Iruel (Aug 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Doolander (Aug 15, 2015)

Can someone poste this ones....

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Please =)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 15, 2015)

Requesting these from the War ~

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 15, 2015)

a colored panel of Sarada's feet


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2015)

ℜai said:


>



What!?! No! 

Don't post Rinnegone.


----------



## Amidala (Aug 16, 2015)

I 'd like to see the page 7 from chapter 589 (Madara's Perfect Susanoo), page 4 from chapter 622 (Madara's Kyubi+Susanoo) and page 10 form chapter 646 (Naruto and Minato's Kurama Modes).


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 16, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> [sp][/sp]



So we don't really get to see their canon colours.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 17, 2015)

When the request is re-opened 
I would like to see Madara's face. 
Link removed
Sexy!


----------



## Doolander (Aug 18, 2015)

Can someone teach me where and how can I buy these colored versions? I will be grateful.


----------



## Hyundai (Aug 19, 2015)

Please, may you post the following scans:

Mang? 575 / Page 3: Wood Release: Advent of a World of Flowering Tree.
Mang? 621 / Page 12/13: Hashirama summoning Shinsuusenju. 
Mang? 626 / Page 12:  Hashirama impaling Marada in the back.

Thanks.


----------



## demonjester55 (Aug 31, 2015)

can anyone help me rip the naruto colored edition from seiga.nicovideo. I've already bought volumes 70 and 71 and will be gettin more volumes down the line. i am willing to share the images to anyone that can help me in gettin them rip and maybe someday share the volumes online for everyone to see.


----------



## demonjester55 (Sep 1, 2015)

Doolander said:


> Can someone teach me where and how can I buy these colored versions? I will be grateful.



seiga.nicovideo,amazon japan and plus.shoenejump r websites u can buy it of.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2015)

@Rai

You able to post Naruto hitting Kaguya after that reverse sexy no jutsu


Black Zetsu telling his role in resurrecting Kaguya?


----------



## Kushina san (Sep 3, 2015)

Can I have this, if it's not a problem?

577



621


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2015)

@Rai

Ah my bad. 

Can you post scan that shows flashback of Madara biting Hashi?


----------



## Milady (Sep 3, 2015)

Rai u r awesome as always. 
I feel like I can see so much more details in color. I guess...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 3, 2015)

Kakashi susanoo color is spot on....


----------



## Doolander (Sep 5, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> seiga.nicovideo,amazon japan and plus.shoenejump r websites u can buy it of.



Thanks . I've already buy 18 volumes in Naruto's App


----------



## Xel (Sep 6, 2015)

Are any of the older volumes also released? Like the ones containing Pain Invasion and the Kage Summit?


----------



## Rai (Sep 6, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> Are any of the older volumes also released? Like the ones containing Pain Invasion and the Kage Summit?



Naruto Vol.1-72 Colored edition are already released.


----------



## Xel (Sep 6, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto Vol.1-72 Colored edition are already released.



Okay, can I request pages from those then? I'm sorry, I'm quite behind all this.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2015)

Rai, do you have this one as well?
x


----------



## Rai (Sep 6, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Rai, do you have this one as well?
> x



I already posted it:


----------



## The8thGateBeast (Oct 19, 2015)

Can you plz post Chapter 688 the double page spread where Naruto uses all Bijuu rasengan plz.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi, you have this?  thanks

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Itachi san88 (Oct 24, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> here ya go enjoy


Thanks!!


----------



## SLB (Oct 24, 2015)

Horrible design


----------



## demonjester55 (Oct 24, 2015)

This if anyone is interested it has the first four volumes.


----------



## Kushina san (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey, you have these? I really liked these chapters...

Thanks in advance 

392



399

*Spoiler*: __ 








589

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kushina san (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you ^_^


----------



## Dark Passenger (Oct 26, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> u r very welcome and also i forgot to add this image so i apologize for tht



Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Edit: these too?

Link removed

Link removed

Do you have these perhaps?


----------



## demonjester55 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dark Passenger said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



u have asked and now u shall receive enjoy


----------



## demonjester55 (Oct 26, 2015)

u r most welcome


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Could we get the official coloring of Naruto's first Biju Mode transformation and the Bijudama clash, please?


----------



## demonjester55 (Oct 26, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Could we get the official coloring of Naruto's first Biju Mode transformation and the Bijudama clash, please?



show me the images tht u want specifically and ill see if i can get ya the colored versions.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> show me the images tht u want specifically and ill see if i can get ya the colored versions.


Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2015)

Do you have this one? 
Link removed


----------



## Itachi san88 (Oct 27, 2015)

you also have these, please? 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 27, 2015)

Requesting a few...

 clip
 clip
 clip


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 27, 2015)

Can I have the colored version of this chapter?

 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip

And part of this one too: 
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip
 clip


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2015)

^
....


----------



## Rai (Oct 27, 2015)

Too lazy.

I will leave it to demonjester55.


----------



## demonjester55 (Oct 28, 2015)

jesus there's a lot requests for these images goin on right now. ill do my best to help ya peps but please try not to bombard me with so many requests all at once cause 1 it doesn't take to long to upload the images but is abit annoying havin to go through my folders findin those exact images tht i have to upload and 2 some of the images u peps request r two separate images tht i have to combine which takes a tiny bit extra to do. im srry if tht annoys peps but just like Rai i also get quite lazy in uploadin these images and when i see quite alot of requests for example whole chapters im like fuck. i will do peps who request for 4 images at best and thts it. i like helpin u peps and u all being thankful for it but im only human in the end.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Oct 28, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> jesus there's a lot requests for these images goin on right now. ill do my best to help ya peps but please try not to bombard me with so many requests all at once cause 1 it doesn't take to long to upload the images but is abit annoying havin to go through my folders findin those exact images tht i have to upload and 2 some of the images u peps request r two separate images tht i have to combine which takes a tiny bit extra to do. im srry if tht annoys peps but just like Rai i also get quite lazy in uploadin these images and when i see quite alot of requests for example whole chapters im like fuck. i will do peps who request for 4 images at best and thts it. i like helpin u peps and u all being thankful for it but im only human in the end.



Noted. Take your time uploading these because there's no rush on my end in seeing these 


Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Itachi san88 (Oct 28, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> jesus there's a lot requests for these images goin on right now. ill do my best to help ya peps but please try not to bombard me with so many requests all at once cause 1 it doesn't take to long to upload the images but is abit annoying havin to go through my folders findin those exact images tht i have to upload and 2 some of the images u peps request r two separate images tht i have to combine which takes a tiny bit extra to do. im srry if tht annoys peps but just like Rai i also get quite lazy in uploadin these images and when i see quite alot of requests for example whole chapters im like fuck. i will do peps who request for 4 images at best and thts it. i like helpin u peps and u all being thankful for it but im only human in the end.


Yes you're right, sorry


----------



## demonjester55 (Oct 28, 2015)

Itachi san88 said:


> Yes you're right, sorry



np at all man it ain't doin any harm it's just seein quite a lot of requests is a bit much at times. 
ill get u some of the images u want up soon but remember i'm only doing 4 images per request now.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Oct 28, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> here ya go amigo hope u enjoy them


OK thank you very much!


----------



## demonjester55 (Oct 28, 2015)

Dark Passenger said:


> Noted. Take your time uploading these because there's no rush on my end in seeing these
> 
> 
> Link removed
> ...



cheers man ill get ur images possibly later on today or tomorrow if ur cool wth tht.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Oct 28, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> cheers man ill get ur images possibly later on today or tomorrow if ur cool wth tht.



Like I said, take your time. Upload them whenever you want to.


----------



## Indra (Oct 28, 2015)

Can someone post the colored page of the VoTE2 Fight with Asura Avatar Naruto (3 headed Kurama) making his final technique to stop Indra Arrow?

I would post the scan but I'm on mobile.


----------



## demonjester55 (Oct 28, 2015)

lndra said:


> Can someone post the colored page of the VoTE2 Fight with Asura Avatar Naruto (3 headed Kurama) making his final technique to stop Indra Arrow?
> 
> I would post the scan but I'm on mobile.



u mean this?


----------



## demonjester55 (Oct 29, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Can I have the colored version of this chapter?
> 
> this scan
> this scan
> ...



i'm only doin 4 images per request so choose the images u want most.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 29, 2015)

Could someone post the page spread of Naruto and Sasuke beating each other from chapter 697


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 29, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> here ya go enjoy



Thank ya kindly


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 30, 2015)

Are Kakashi, Jiraiya and Minato's Rasengan a different colour from Naruto's?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 30, 2015)

I think Minato and Naruto's chakra are the same "Yellow"
Kakashi's chakra at the late volumes was White, but I doubt Kishi thought that through from the first time
Kakashi showed the Rassengan.


----------



## demonjester55 (Oct 30, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Are Kakashi, Jiraiya and Minato's Rasengan a different colour from Naruto's?



i have most of the colored volumes already and they all seem to be the same yellow as naruto's.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Oct 30, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> i have most of the colored volumes already and they all seem to be the same yellow as naruto's.




Even Oro's comment after the fact heavily implied Kushina was its only notable user


Even Oro's comment after the fact heavily implied Kushina was its only notable user

Even Oro's comment after the fact heavily implied Kushina was its only notable user

Even Oro's comment after the fact heavily implied Kushina was its only notable user

Got these? Again there's no rush on my part. Take all the time you want


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 30, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> i'm gonna assume this is the image u r talking about? if not show me a link of the image u want.



Yes thank you rep +


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 30, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> i have most of the colored volumes already and they all seem to be the same yellow as naruto's.



Interesting. 

I guess it means we probably shouldn't assume that these are 100% canon colours. I suspected when Kakashi and Sasuke's Chidoris were the same colour when volume colours showed different.


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 4, 2015)

16 looks like a team of translators have started to do the digital colored volumes in english


----------



## Iruel (Nov 7, 2015)

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

if ya dont mind


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 8, 2015)

Could someone post naruto chapter 695-697 please lol


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 8, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Could someone post naruto chapter 695-697 please lol



has chapters 693 to 698 enjoy Yahoo Japan Auction
*Spoiler*: __ 



-naruto-official-shueisha-digital-colouri.../


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 8, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> has chapters 693 to 698 enjoy Yahoo Japan Auction
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Thank you so much. I wish I could rep but I need to spread some first


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 8, 2015)

Dark Passenger said:


> Even Oro's comment after the fact heavily implied Kushina was its only notable user
> 
> 
> Even Oro's comment after the fact heavily implied Kushina was its only notable user
> ...



the links for ur images r dead man. if u could get me new links of the images i will get ya the colored versions for ya.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 8, 2015)

How about these four?

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 9, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How about these four?
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



here ya go enjoy


----------



## Itachi san88 (Nov 9, 2015)

This please, if you have time 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 9, 2015)

Itachi san88 said:


> This please, if you have time
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



here ya go lad enjoy


----------



## Veris (Nov 9, 2015)

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Do you have these? Thanks in advance!


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 9, 2015)

Veris said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> Do you have these? Thanks in advance!



the second and third link don't show me the images u want.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Nov 9, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> the links for ur images r dead man. if u could get me new links of the images i will get ya the colored versions for ya.



Even Oro's comment after the fact heavily implied Kushina was its only notable user


Even Oro's comment after the fact heavily implied Kushina was its only notable user


Even Oro's comment after the fact heavily implied Kushina was its only notable user



Even Oro's comment after the fact heavily implied Kushina was its only notable user


Thanks. I hope these work.


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 9, 2015)

hey folks 

this is a small favor i would like peps to do for me when u  ask for images.  all i want is for u peps to tell me wht volume ur images come from so it can make it easier for me to search them through the volume folders i have. it would save me time having to search through each folder to find those images.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 11, 2015)

Manda > Gamabunta. Manda > Base Jiraiya with or without Gamabunta

*Volume 53*, Chapter 499, page 7

Manda > Gamabunta. Manda > Base Jiraiya with or without Gamabunta 

*Volume 46*, Chapter 431, page 4

Manda > Gamabunta. Manda > Base Jiraiya with or without Gamabunta

*Volume 46*, Chapter 430, page 16

Manda > Gamabunta. Manda > Base Jiraiya with or without Gamabunta

*Volume 58*, Chapter 551, page 13

Thank you so much!


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 12, 2015)

Iruel said:


> did u mean 4 at once or 4 from a user in general?



4 per request man. there's no limit in requests but after each request give it a bit of time until ur next request cause i don't wont a bundle of requests from one person all at once. does tht answer ur question?


----------



## Dark Passenger (Nov 12, 2015)

Naruto Volume 66 chapter 623

Even Oro's comment after the fact heavily implied Kushina was its only notable user

Even Oro's comment after the fact heavily implied Kushina was its only notable user


----------



## Hlato (Nov 12, 2015)

Please, post the colored version of Naruto 643, pages 10 and 15


----------



## Iruel (Nov 12, 2015)

Volume 60:
Manda > Gamabunta. Manda > Base Jiraiya with or without Gamabunta
Manda > Gamabunta. Manda > Base Jiraiya with or without Gamabunta
Manda > Gamabunta. Manda > Base Jiraiya with or without Gamabunta
Link removed


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 12, 2015)

hey peps

just announcing tht im gonna be taking a break on requests for a week or two so if ur looking colored images ur best asking Rai or anyone else tht u might know tht can get u the images u want. There is a couple peps requests tht have been posted already tht  ill do before i go on break. hope ya's understand and r cool wth it i just need a bit of a breather from this since it does get quite tedious after a while and with Christmas just around the corner. peace to yas all.


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hlato said:


> Please, post the colored version of Naruto 643, pages 10 and 15



please if ya can give me links to the images u want and also wht volume they come from. i think i know wht images u want but it seems tht both images r two separate images each tht i need to combine so post me links of the images so tht i am sure they r the right ones.


----------



## Hlato (Nov 12, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> please if ya can give me links to the images u want and also wht volume they come from. i think i know wht images u want but it seems tht both images r two separate images each tht i need to combine so post me links of the images so tht i am sure they r the right ones.



Volume 67, boss.

I can not put the images, but they are:

*Obito Musekiyōjin
*Naruto and Kurama (Penultimate page of chapter 643)
*Minato and Kurama (The last page of the chapter)


----------



## Hlato (Nov 12, 2015)

Right. Thanks boss!


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hlato said:


> Right. Thanks boss!



np and i'm diggin ya callin me boss hahahaha


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 12, 2015)

Can we see the color of these pages?

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## DarkPower19 (Nov 12, 2015)

Please anyone, post the colour versions of the following pages:

Link removed (Volume 67, Chapter 645)

Link removed (Volume 70, Chapter 672)

And (if it's posible):

 (Volume 72, Chapter 699, exclusive tankoboun page)

 (Volume 72, Chapter 699, exclusive tankoubon page)


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2015)

Uh where's the guy providing the scans?


----------



## Indra (Nov 22, 2015)

Can someone tell me if this is the right color? Someone linked it to me but I can't be sure if this is legit or not



Chapter 670


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> Can someone tell me if this is the right color? Someone linked it to me but I can't be sure if this is legit or not
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter 670



yes it is legit


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 22, 2015)

wow, Asura's avatar was the size of Indra's avatar's head only?


----------



## Indra (Nov 22, 2015)

^yes 

Ty demon!


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello- if you don't mind, I'd like to post a few image requests for research/documenting purposes. I know you have a four image limit, but I'm going to link a few more than that if you have the free time or whatnot. Therefore, I'll list them in order of importance to this project. I'll post the chapter and an image length, but I won't post the page number, as each website is different and I don't want to make anything confusing. Thanks for everything you've been doing!

1. Chapter #682- Last sighting of Baki.
2. Chapter #682- Last sighting of Baki. 
3. Chapter #681- Last sighting of Baki. 
4. Chapter #688- Last sighting of Baki.

The following images have no real order- whichever is easiest for you 

5. Chapter #688- Last sighting of Baki.
6. Chapter #687- Last sighting of Baki.
7. Chapter #687- Last sighting of Baki.
8. Chapter #687- Last sighting of Baki. 
9. Chapter #687- Last sighting of Baki. 
10. Chapter #689- Last sighting of Baki. 
11. Chapter #680- Last sighting of Baki. 
12. Chapter #679- Link removed 
13. Chapter #679- Link removed 
14. Chapter #679- Link removed 
15. Chapter #679- Link removed
16. Chapter #684- Link removed 
17. Chapter #684- Link removed

Thank you for everything!!!


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 24, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Hello- if you don't mind, I'd like to post a few image requests for research/documenting purposes. I know you have a four image limit, but I'm going to link a few more than that if you have the free time or whatnot. Therefore, I'll list them in order of importance to this project. I'll post the chapter and an image length, but I won't post the page number, as each website is different and I don't want to make anything confusing. Thanks for everything you've been doing!
> 
> 1. Chapter #682- Last sighting of Baki.
> 2. Chapter #682- Last sighting of Baki.
> ...



well i'm still on break for a bit and i'll try my best to help ya when i get back in the routine. u have got me curious about ur project and if u don't mind me askin wht is the main purpose of it?


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Nov 24, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> well i'm still on break for a bit and i'll try my best to help ya when i get back in the routine. u have got me curious about ur project and if u don't mind me askin wht is the main purpose of it?


Take your time- thanks for doing this in the first place?

Well, it's a project that me and a few friends have been working on. As you know, it seems like the anime won't be returning to the canon material any time soon. Therefore, they have thought of the clever idea of creating their own episodes with the actual chapters- adding voices, music, etc. However, we need the official colored images in order to complete this project. And as you can imagine, it's been rather hard to find. If you noticed, most of my images were Sasuke-centric. This is because I was tasked with trying to collect as many images of Sasuke's battle scenes as possible. So if I'm able to get some of these, it would be a huge help with the project.

Hopefully we'll be able to finish it before the anime returns. And honestly, at this moment, that seems like a distinct possibility. 

Thank you again!!!


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 25, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Take your time- thanks for doing this in the first place?
> 
> Well, it's a project that me and a few friends have been working on. As you know, it seems like the anime won't be returning to the canon material any time soon. Therefore, they have thought of the clever idea of creating their own episodes with the actual chapters- adding voices, music, etc. However, we need the official colored images in order to complete this project. And as you can imagine, it's been rather hard to find. If you noticed, most of my images were Sasuke-centric. This is because I was tasked with trying to collect as many images of Sasuke's battle scenes as possible. So if I'm able to get some of these, it would be a huge help with the project.
> 
> ...



wow tht sounds pretty sweet for a project and it would be cool to see it pulled through cause tbh i'm gettin pretty sick to death of this infiller tsukuyomi shit so fuckin much tht it hurts and i question why r they still doin it when the manga has finished about a year ago now. i'm abit confused thou, u have shown me links of the chapters but wht images do u want from each? I don't mean to sound like a buzzkill or a dickhead to ya on this but i can't think of wordin this any other way. if ur askin me to upload all these chapters i'm srry to say thts a quite a lot uploadin to do which i sadly have to say in a rude manner i could not be fucked doin all tht. but if it's only a few images per chapter i'm cool with tht.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Nov 25, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> wow tht sounds pretty sweet for a project and it would be cool to see it pulled through cause tbh i'm gettin pretty sick to death of this infiller tsukuyomi shit so fuckin much tht it hurts and i question why r they still doin it when the manga has finished about a year ago now. i'm abit confused thou, u have shown me links of the chapters but wht images do u want from each? I don't mean to sound like a buzzkill or a dickhead to ya on this but i can't think of wordin this any other way. if ur askin me to upload all these chapters i'm srry to say thts a quite a lot uploadin to do which i sadly have to say in a rude manner i could not be fucked doin all tht. but if it's only a few images per chapter i'm cool with tht.


Well, the reason why we have gotten endless filler in the year of 2015 is the anime staff's back to back work on The Last and then Boruto. All of their best resources were dedicated to to films, and so if they did straight canon material in 2015, it would have been horrible animation. And I know we all want Naruto vs. Sasuke to be adapted with the best animation possible. It's really just a shame that all of the Madara content (some of the best material of the War) was adapted with somewhat lackluster animation.

But you are right- the excuse is almost not an option at this point. You should know that they will be adapting the canon content very soon, if they haven't already started. If you want to know more, there are usually some interesting tidbits of information you can find over on Konoha TV. 

Oh, I'm definitely not expecting you to upload all of these chapters. That is a ridiculous request. Like I said, I was only assigned with trying to compile as many Sasuke images as possible. If you took a look at my original post, there are links to specific pages of each chapter. That way you can see what images I'm talking about, as opposed to uploading entire chapters. If I'm still not clear enough, just let me know and I'll try to explain it better. The initial four are the main priority; the remaining ones are just added bonuses that would be great to have if you have the free time.


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 25, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Well, the reason why we have gotten endless filler in the year of 2015 is the anime staff's back to back work on The Last and then Boruto. All of their best resources were dedicated to to films, and so if they did straight canon material in 2015, it would have been horrible animation. And I know we all want Naruto vs. Sasuke to be adapted with the best animation possible. It's really just a shame that all of the Madara content (some of the best material of the War) was adapted with somewhat lackluster animation.
> 
> But you are right- the excuse is almost not an option at this point. You should know that they will be adapting the canon content very soon, if they haven't already started. If you want to know more, there are usually some interesting tidbits of information you can find over on Konoha TV.
> 
> Oh, I'm definitely not expecting you to upload all of these chapters. That is a ridiculous request. Like I said, I was only assigned with trying to compile as many Sasuke images as possible. If you took a look at my original post, there are links to specific pages of each chapter. That way you can see what images I'm talking about, as opposed to uploading entire chapters. If I'm still not clear enough, just let me know and I'll try to explain it better. The initial four are the main priority; the remaining ones are just added bonuses that would be great to have if you have the free time.



i got it now, it's just when i opened up ur links it shows me the whole chapter by default but i saw the option to change it to one page and it shows me the specific image u want. some of the images u r requesting i have already posted in past requests so u can check the older pages in this thread for them. page 7 is when i started postin scans so start from there. Rai may have also uploaded some of these images aswell. srry bein lazy to look them myself. 

update: here r some 
'DNG!'
'DNG!'
'DNG!'
'DNG!'
'DNG!'


----------



## DarkPower19 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey bro, you can post the color version of the following pages? 

Volume 70, chapter 672 and 673

too

too 

I'm not rushed, you can take your time

PD: A doubt, you have the physical volumes, or what?


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 25, 2015)

DarkPower19 said:


> I really appreciate
> 
> Thanks



np at all


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for compiling a few images already! 

However, for some reason, none of the links you posted are working. It comes up with something talking about a "401 Authorization Required." Looking at the links themselves, I believe this is because what you posted are "temporary links". At least that's what I've been able to deduce from studying the text...


----------



## Veris (Nov 25, 2015)

Before I forget again: Thanks for the previous links!

Can you get these? 

2
2


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 25, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Thanks for compiling a few images already!
> 
> However, for some reason, none of the links you posted are working. It comes up with something talking about a "401 Authorization Required." Looking at the links themselves, I believe this is because what you posted are "temporary links". At least that's what I've been able to deduce from studying the text...



strange they work fine for me.


----------



## Iruel (Nov 25, 2015)

Iruel said:


> Vol 71:
> 2
> 2
> 2
> 2



re-requesting


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 25, 2015)

Iruel said:


> re-requesting



ill upload them tomorrow bit tired right now to do it. luckily Rai has already posted  the image in ur third link 'DNG!'


----------



## Iruel (Nov 25, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> ill upload them tomorrow bit tired right now to do it. luckily Rai has already posted  the image in ur third link 'DNG!'



thank you! but i noticed that image and others don't work. might i suggest imgur as your hosting site? works pretty perfectly.


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 25, 2015)

Iruel said:


> thank you! but i noticed that image and others don't work. might i suggest imgur as your hosting site? works pretty perfectly.



i have noticed some of the past images ive posted r not workin but the one i posted ya is workin for me. wonder wht the hell is goin on.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 25, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Can we see the color of these pages?
> 
> 2
> 2
> ...


Re-Requesting these!


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Nov 26, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> i have noticed some of the past images ive posted r not workin but the one i posted ya is workin for me. wonder wht the hell is goin on.


Like I said, I believe the fact that the images that don't work are considered "temporary files" may be the problem. Did you alter any of the upload process than what you have normally done in the past? And if not, would it be too much trouble to ask you to re-upload them?

Sorry, but thanks in advance!!!


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 26, 2015)

right hopin this works

Iruel





Veris



KirinNOTKarin98




ill upload the rest later



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Re-Requesting these!



please if u can inculde wht volume they come from makes my job easier.
'DNG!' see if tht works for ya


----------



## Iruel (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you very much dude!
They haven't released the Gaiden as a color volume yet have they?


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 26, 2015)

Iruel said:


> Thank you very much dude!
> They haven't released the Gaiden as a color volume yet have they?



good question, i just checked the website tht i bought the colored volumes of and it only has the original on sale. who knows if they will even do a color version of it.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Nov 26, 2015)

Can i have this, please? 

2
2
2


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 26, 2015)

Itachi san88 said:


> Can i have this, please?
> 
> 2
> 2
> 2



please inculde wht volume they r from

'DNG!' i posted this in an earlier request and hopefuly it still works for ya

KirinNOTKarin98







srry but ill upload the rest later. startin to get lazy again on this since it gets tedious very quickly.
really wish Rai was back to help i could sure use it.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Nov 26, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> please inculde wht volume they r from
> 
> 'DNG!' i posted this in an earlier request and hopefuly it still works for ya


Oh sorry! 

Chapter 590 vol. 62 and both chapter 659 vol 69


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 26, 2015)

Itachi san88 said:


> Oh sorry!
> 
> Chapter 590 vol. 62 and both chapter 659 vol 69





did tht link work for ya for the third image? if not ill upload it later.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Nov 26, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> did tht link work for ya for the third image? if not ill upload it later.


Thanks!! 
Hmm I do not see the third image, but take your time, do not worry


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 26, 2015)

Itachi san88 said:


> Thanks!!
> Hmm I do not see the third image, but take your time, do not worry



tht should do the trick


----------



## Itachi san88 (Nov 26, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> tht should do the trick


Thank you very much!


----------



## Iruel (Nov 26, 2015)

Vol 58:
too
Vol 61:
too

Vol 71:
too
too


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 26, 2015)

Iruel said:


> Vol 58:
> too
> Vol 61:
> too
> ...



'DNG!' hopefully this works and the kakashi suasnoo image is up on the first page of this thread.
ill grab the other two tomorrow.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Nov 26, 2015)

Those all work- thank you so much!!!


----------



## Iruel (Nov 26, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> 'DNG!' hopefully this works and the kakashi suasnoo image is up on the first page of this thread.
> ill grab the other two tomorrow.



hmm it doesn't. thanks so much dude.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 26, 2015)

Iruel said:


> hmm it doesn't. thanks so much dude.
> Happy Thanksgiving!



same to u man 

Iruel there ya go 




right peps i'm goin on another break for a bit so as i have sayed before ur best askin Rai or anyone else for ur requests. and who knows a new champion might appear to aid me in the request wars. 

SuperSaiyaMan12 and KirinNOTKarin98 do not be worryin. SuperSaiyaMan12  i will do ur request once u get me the volumes ur images come from.
hope ya all have a great thnksgivin and later dwn the line a great christmas peace.


----------



## Veris (Nov 26, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> right hopin this works
> 
> Veris



Thanks a ton man, happy holidays!


----------



## Iruel (Nov 26, 2015)

thank you so much as usual. ill leave these here for whenever you come back or for anyone else nice enough to upload 

Vol 71
And you also forget that Sasuke has a similar statement as well
And you also forget that Sasuke has a similar statement as well
And you also forget that Sasuke has a similar statement as well
And you also forget that Sasuke has a similar statement as well


----------



## demonjester55 (Nov 27, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 here ya go enjoy







hope tht helps towards ur project and if u wouldn't mind when u have ur project finished send me a link to it i would like to see the finished result.


----------



## Iruel (Nov 27, 2015)

fuck yes thank you!

Vol 71:
And you also forget that Sasuke has a similar statement as well
And you also forget that Sasuke has a similar statement as well
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Iruel (Nov 27, 2015)

Vol 71:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Nov 28, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> hope tht helps towards ur project and if u wouldn't mind when u have ur project finished send me a link to it i would like to see the finished result.


Will do! I imagine it will take a long time, but as soon as it's finished, I'll PM you!


----------



## Rafael Uchiha (Dec 16, 2015)

Please, I need some colored pages of the manga....

Vol. 42, chapter 384, page 6:
protector of the Shinobi world

Vol. 42, chapter 384, page 14:
protector of the Shinobi world

Vol. 43, chapter 390, page 4:
protector of the Shinobi world

Vol. 43, chapter 393, page 14:
protector of the Shinobi world


----------



## demonjester55 (Dec 18, 2015)

Rafael Uchiha said:


> Please, I need some colored pages of the manga....
> 
> Vol. 42, chapter 384, page 6:
> I think Itachi experienced some form of combat even before graduating the academy
> ...



here ya go enjoy


----------



## Iruel (Dec 18, 2015)

Iruel said:


> Vol 71:
> Itachi solos
> Itachi solos
> Itachi solos
> ...



rerequesting


----------



## Rafael Uchiha (Dec 18, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> here ya go enjoy



Thanks very much!


----------



## Rafael Uchiha (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorry, I do not want to abuse your goodwill, but could get some more?

Vol. 40, chapter 366, page 6:
Itachi solos

Vol. 40, chapter 366, page 7:
Itachi solos

Vol. 42, chapter 389, page 12:
Itachi solos

Vol. 42, chapter 389, page 16:
Itachi solos


----------



## demonjester55 (Dec 19, 2015)

Iruel






Rafael Uchiha




hope yas enjoy and a Merry Christmas to yas


----------



## Xel (Dec 19, 2015)

This one, please? Vol. 49, chapter 458, pages 4-5

Hashirama vs. Madara


----------



## demonjester55 (Dec 19, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> This one, please? Vol. 49, chapter 458, pages 4-5
> 
> Hashirama vs. Madara



BAM there ya go


----------



## Xel (Dec 19, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> BAM there ya go



Aww, it's do refreshing to see those colors instead anime ones 

Just to be sure, could you please get this one also:

Hashirama vs. Madara

It's from volume 51, chapter 475, page 2.


----------



## demonjester55 (Dec 19, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> Aww, it's do refreshing to see those colors instead anime ones
> 
> Just to be sure, could you please get this one also:
> 
> ...



here ya go

just in case if ya don't know i do 4 images per request so if there is another 2 u need just show me


----------



## Xel (Dec 19, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> here ya go
> 
> just in case if ya don't know i do 4 images per request so if there is another 2 u need just show me



Thanks! I don't really need anything else though, just wanted to see if the colors matched Kishimoto's coloring or the anime's. Particularly with Fuu's eyes (don't ask why this is so important to me, it's just sort of my thing).


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2015)

Can you do the page when sakura ask Kakashi why does he have Obito eyes?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 19, 2015)

If you have time/don't mind, I would like those pages

Hashirama vs. Madara
Hashirama vs. Madara
Hashirama vs. Madara

Thanks in advance


----------



## demonjester55 (Dec 19, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Can you do the page when sakura ask Kakashi why does he have Obito eyes?



u mean this one?
'DNG!'


----------



## demonjester55 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> If you have time/don't mind, I would like those pages
> 
> Hashirama vs. Madara
> Link removed
> ...



if u can find out wht volumes these images come from ill get ya them


----------



## Trojan (Dec 19, 2015)

The first one from volume 65
the second and third one are from volume 66


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2015)

demonjester55 said:


> u mean this one?
> 'DNG!'



404 unauthorized page....lol


----------



## demonjester55 (Dec 19, 2015)

MS81 said:


> 404 unauthorized page....lol



GOD DAMN well this should do it


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks but can I have the page before as well?


----------



## demonjester55 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hussain



enjoy


----------



## demonjester55 (Dec 19, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Thanks but can I have the page before as well?



im srry i don't follow i just reuploaded the image u asked for on imgur there since the other link didnt work for ya.


----------



## Rafael Uchiha (Dec 19, 2015)

Please...

Vol. 58, chapter 549, page 12:
Sarada

Vol. 58, chapter 549, page 17:
Sarada

Vol. 61, chapter 586, page 17:
Sarada

Vol. 61, chapter 587, page 11:
Sarada


----------



## demonjester55 (Dec 20, 2015)

Rafael Uchiha there ya go


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm not sure if these were requested before but :

without notifying Sasuke of anything
VOL 39 Ch 359

without notifying Sasuke of anything

Vol 42 Ch 383

without notifying Sasuke of anything

Vol 61 Ch 578

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Dec 21, 2015)

Can i have this, if you have time? Thanks in advance.  

Vol 43 Ch 398

without notifying Sasuke of anything

Vol 65 Ch 623 

without notifying Sasuke of anything

Vol 66 Ch 631

without notifying Sasuke of anything

Vol 68 Ch 657

without notifying Sasuke of anything


----------



## Rafael Uchiha (Dec 21, 2015)

Please... 

Vol. 29, chapter 259, page 3:
without notifying Sasuke of anything

Vol. 29, chapter 259, page 13:
Link removed

Vol. 29, chapter 259, page 14:
Link removed

Vol. 29, chapter 260, page 2:
Link removed


----------



## Rafael Uchiha (Jan 5, 2016)

Rafael Uchiha said:


> Please...
> 
> Vol. 29, chapter 259, page 3:
> [1]
> ...



You can help-me?


----------



## demonjester55 (Feb 1, 2016)

cheers Rai for sortin out them requests


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 1, 2016)

^Jesus that sig... ._.


----------



## demonjester55 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yachiru said:


> ^Jesus that sig... ._.



hahahaha u should of seen it before. same image but double the size.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Feb 2, 2016)

^ Are you still taking images requests?


----------



## demonjester55 (Feb 2, 2016)

Dark Passenger said:


> ^ Are you still taking images requests?



gonna wait and see whts goin on about my recent thread tht was takin dwn tht had links to all 72 volumes. 
in the meantime ur best askin Rai for ur request.


----------



## Stan Lee (Feb 2, 2016)

Dude, make that dig smaller.


----------



## balthosai (Feb 5, 2016)

well done!


----------



## Iruel (Feb 17, 2016)

Volume 68, Chapter 648 page 6 and 11
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Rafael Uchiha (Mar 12, 2016)

Please again... 

Naruto Gaiden, chapter 700+2, page 15:
a place for them to be memorialized

Naruto Gaiden, chapter 700+2, page 16:
a place for them to be memorialized

Naruto Gaiden, chapter 700+2, page 17:
a place for them to be memorialized

Naruto Gaiden, chapter 700+7, page 11:
a place for them to be memorialized


----------



## demonjester55 (Mar 13, 2016)

Rafael Uchiha said:


> Please again...
> 
> Naruto Gaiden, chapter 700+2, page 15:
> Link removed
> ...



there is no digital color release of naruto gaiden and im not sure if they will ever do a digital color volume for it.


----------



## Rafael Uchiha (Mar 13, 2016)

demonjester55 said:


> there is no digital color release of naruto gaiden and im not sure if they will ever do a digital color volume for it.



Hmm... Thanks 

And this? 

Vol. 16, chapter 141, page 14:
Link removed

Vol. 16, chapter 142, page 8:
Link removed

Vol. 16, chapter 142, page 10:
Link removed

Vol. 16, chapter 142, page 11:
Link removed


----------



## Ginzus (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi guys, I need the covers of chapter 445 and 452, can anyone help?


----------



## demonjester55 (Apr 20, 2016)

Ginzus said:


> Hi guys, I need the covers of chapter 445 and 452, can anyone help?



u mean these?


----------



## Ginzus (Apr 22, 2016)

demonjester55 said:


> u mean these?


No, I mean the one where Yahiko, Konan and Nagato stand together. It's the previous page in black-white version.


----------



## demonjester55 (Apr 24, 2016)

Ginzus said:


> No, I mean the one where Yahiko, Konan and Nagato stand together. It's the previous page in black-white version.



right i think i got it right this time


----------



## Ginzus (Apr 27, 2016)

demonjester55 said:


> right i think i got it right this time


Wrong again))) The picture you gave is from other chapter, I suppose, or between chapters. Maybe the cover of chapter 445 was deleted from digital version.

Advise you to open this chapter on manga.life. Then you'll realise what page I mean.


Use 'Edit' instead of double-posting. @Platypus​


----------



## Rai (Apr 27, 2016)

Ginzus said:


> Wrong again))) The picture you gave is from other chapter, I suppose, or between chapters. Maybe the cover of chapter 445 was deleted from digital version.
> 
> Advise you to open this chapter on manga.life. Then you'll realise what page I mean.
> 
> ...



It was removed from the volumes I think.

Checked on VIz volumes and don't see it either.



Rafael Uchiha said:


> o





Rafael Uchiha said:


> Hmm... Thanks
> 
> And this?
> 
> ...



Sorry for the delay.


----------



## demonjester55 (Apr 27, 2016)

Ginzus said:


> Wrong again))) The picture you gave is from other chapter, I suppose, or between chapters. Maybe the cover of chapter 445 was deleted from digital version.
> 
> Advise you to open this chapter on manga.life. Then you'll realise what page I mean.
> 
> ...


ah yeah i just checked and it doesn't seem to be included in the colored volume, strange tht they removed it. also the cover for 452 appears in chapter 453 instead.


----------



## Ginzus (May 1, 2016)

demonjester55 said:


> ah yeah i just checked and it doesn't seem to be included in the colored volume, strange tht they removed it. also the cover for 452 appears in chapter 453 instead.


OK, thanks for time it took for you to answer me.


----------



## Peterson Mendes (Jun 9, 2017)

f you can not, you could see me chapter 525, chapter 531, chapter 532 and finally, chapter 648. it's because I'm a fan and I like these chapters too much! I'm very grateful!


----------

